

Better time drop downs for ranges: jQuery Time Autocomplete - johlindenbaum
http://7shifts.com/blog/better-time-drop-downs-jquery-timeautocomplete/

======
jboesch
Wow, this looks like a really cool plugin. Disclaimer: I may have written it.

------
johlindenbaum
I love that even if the display is in 12 hours, I can type in a 24 hour value
and it'll understand and format it correctly.

